# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Fjalori greqisht-shqip-greqisht

## Visi_500

Ju lutem, mund te me ndihmoni per te gjetur nje fjalor greqisht-shqip sepse me duhet te kem nje ne pc, ngaqe eshte me praktik. 

Nese dikush mund te me dergoje nje link ku mund ta shkarkoj, do t'i isha shume mirenjohes.

----------


## Visi_500

Ej, e kam fjalen per nje fjalor elektronik. 

Ju lutem me dergoni ndonje link ku mund ta shkarkoj!

----------


## benseven11

Fjalor greqisht-shqip program nga ectaco.per pocket pc 7mije fraza
http://albanian-dictionary.ectaco.cz...ian/index.html
http://www.lingvosoft.co.uk/LingvoSo...n-for-Windows/



Fjalor greqisht-shqip liber 489 faqe
http://www.allbookstores.com/book/97...ko_Lexiko.html

----------

Sahiti (26-03-2017)

----------


## anisa-gr

> Ju lutem, mund te me ndihmoni per te gjetur nje fjalor greqisht-shqip sepse me duhet te kem nje ne pc, ngaqe eshte me praktik. 
> 
> Nese dikush mund te me dergoje nje link ku mund ta shkarkoj, do t'i isha shume mirenjohes.


pershendetje.si mund te instaloj nje fjalor elektronik greqisht shqip dhe shqip greqisht ne pc??me ndihmoni sepse ka lidhje direkte me punen time,flm

----------


## illyrian rex

..................................................  ..........

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Prit te vije ora te zen turnin ata elekticistat
valdeti me shoket

----------


## gjirfabe

> Prit te vije ora te zen turnin ata elekticistat
> ...


Ne adresen me poshte ke nje fjalor te Googles shume praktik  shume gjuhesh.

Rruaje ne My Favorites dhe e perdor sa here qe te duhet pa qene nevoja ta shkarkosh ne PC , boll qe te jesh lidhur ne internet.

Me te per pak sekonda ben perkthimin "teknik" te shume faqeve  nga nje gjuhe  ne nje tjeter. 

Ka dhe shume mundesira te tjera ne te.

http://www.google.com/ig?hl=en&referrer=ign_n#max8

Shpresoj te zgjidhesh problemin me te.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Ne adresen me poshte ke nje fjalor te Googles shume praktik  shume gjuhesh.
> 
> Rruaje ne My Favorites dhe e perdor sa here qe te duhet pa qene nevoja ta shkarkosh ne PC , boll qe te jesh lidhur ne internet.
> 
> Me te per pak sekonda ben perkthimin "teknik" te shume faqeve  nga nje gjuhe  ne nje tjeter. 
> 
> Ka dhe shume mundesira te tjera ne te.
> 
> http://www.google.com/ig?hl=en&referrer=ign_n#max8
> ...


faleminderit shume por une e kam kete fjalor

----------


## Geri Tr

> Ju lutem, mund te me ndihmoni per te gjetur nje fjalor greqisht-shqip sepse me duhet te kem nje ne pc, ngaqe eshte me praktik. 
> 
> Nese dikush mund te me dergoje nje link ku mund ta shkarkoj, do t'i isha shume mirenjohes.


oqi oqi papagallo

----------


## darwin

> pershendetje.si mund te instaloj nje fjalor elektronik greqisht shqip dhe shqip greqisht ne pc??me ndihmoni sepse ka lidhje direkte me punen time,flm


Unë kam këtë:

LingvoSoft Talking *PhraseBook* 2007 (Greek-Albanian) for Windows, nuk është fjalor i mirëfilltë. Nëse të hyn në punë, lër një replikë këtu.

----------


## aimilius

Ky fjalor eshte online jo me shkarkim por megjithate eshte shume i mire
http://greqisht.shqipopedia.org

Nese dikush e ka akoma ate PhraseBook 2007 ne greqisht, nuk do bente keq po te jepte ndonje link

----------

